# Fitting Honda HS624/724 tracks to a Yamaha YS624T



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

Findings parts for these old Yamaha snowblowers is challenging. Most of the wearable parts are discontinued or hard to find, including tracks. I recently went through the process of repairing my old worn out and dry rotted YS624T tracks with parachute cord after it tore in half. This repair held up through an 18" snowstorm and has not failed on me yet. 










Still I was searching for a durable replacement. After searching high and low for OEM Yamaha tracks without success, I stumbled across this thread where the user states he was able to fit Honda HS624/724 tracks to a YS624T. The user mentions he drove it around a bit and things seems fine. I decided to give it a go since the snowblower is in otherwise good condition. On eBay I was lucky to find a pair of brand new Honda OEM HS624 tracks (Part No: 42755-738-E02) for a total of $299.98. 

I installed the tracks on the Yamaha but immediately noticed things were not fitting 100%. One can see in the image the pitch is off slightly which causes a track lug to ride over one of the sprocket teeth every revolution. This would create an unfavorable situation where the tension is intermittently tight and then loose, likely contributing to early wear and fatigue. Also, the ride was bumpy...










So, I investigated a bit further. It seems the Yamaha track pitch is slightly narrower and longer than the Hondas. The Honda track is also slightly shorter which necessitates the removal of the track guide to get enough slack.

Yamaha YS624T (Top Row)
Track Pitch: 65 mm
Track Width: 113 mm

Honda HS624 (Bottom Row)
Track Pitch: 60 mm
Track Width: 120 mm




































I was committed to fitting these Honda tracks to my Yamaha, since I could find no Yamaha OEM tracks. The only solution I could see was also fitting HS624 sprockets to my Yamaha. I found a pair of new OEM HS624 sprockets (Part No: 42756-768-000) off eBay for $138.98.

Turns out the width and inside diameter of the drive sprockets for the YS624T and HS624 are the same - quite serendipitous. I had anticipated fabricating a custom bushing...which turned out not necessary.





























The Honda sprocket bolts up perfectly. Looks to be slightly larger diameter but fits fine. I drove it around quite a bit and they work perfectly.

In all I spent about $440 to get these tracks fitted. Considering I got the machine for free and it otherwise works well I figure that should be a good investment. My fingers are crossed they will last another 30 years. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

expensive. I would have bought a cheap/free donor machine.

Honda uses a shear pin in that sprocket wheel? does yamaha?


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> expensive. I would have bought a cheap/free donor machine.
> 
> Honda uses a shear pin in that sprocket wheel? does yamaha?


Agree it was quite expensive. The cost analysis was definitely something I was concerned about. Sadly, I have been unable to find a donor machine despite quite some time and calling around to local junkyards.

Not sure about the shear pin...the parts diagrams just label it as a "bolt." I would love to know if someone else is able to chime in.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

@Lehninger That part is labelled as “sprocket pin” on my YT660. No mention of shear pins in that area (although they are specifically mentioned elsewhere).


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Damn, for that price you could of bought some originals here Motorleaks - Yamaha YS-624/828 Belte til fremdrift

Or done a retrofit with Yamaha tracks









But nice work on finding a solution! These things are thirty years old now and going strong, definitely worth the effort to keep them going.


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

English_Cat said:


> Damn, for that price you could of bought some originals here Motorleaks - Yamaha YS-624/828 Belte til fremdrift
> 
> Or done a retrofit with Yamaha tracks
> 
> But nice work on finding a solution! These things are thirty years old now and going strong, definitely worth the effort to keep them going.


Appreciate the guidance. A big problem is the cost of shipping to Alaska. Heavy things like tracks, especially from Europe or Japan, add up quickly. It's not uncommon to pay 50% or more of the item cost in shipping.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Lehninger said:


> It's not uncommon to pay 50% or more of the item cost in shipping.


Exactly! And the same in the other direction. E.g. the Drainzit I installed on my YT660 cost me 34$ (20$ for the part and 14$ for shipping).


----------



## Chancex (11 mo ago)

@Lehninger do you happen to have that other ys 624 track? I am in Alaska as well mine just broke


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

Chancex said:


> @Lehninger do you happen to have that other ys 624 track? I am in Alaska as well mine just broke


Yes I have them both. While one is intact it is likely to break any moment. I can send it to you if you really wanted. 

What is your approximate location? There is a YS624T in Anchorage on Facebook marketplace. Might be a good opportunity to grab a parts machine.


----------



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

Would these fit? the price seems right!









50.0US $ |Snowmobile Caterpillar Robot Tracks Snow Blower Rubber Tracks 138x64x19mm|ATV Parts & Accessories| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

blackis said:


> Would these fit? the price seems right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be cautious in ordering these kind of parts with fear of the quality and durability.


----------



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

Lehninger said:


> I would be cautious in ordering these kind of parts with fear of the quality and durability.


Situation today :










My local yamaha dealer wants 400 euros for replacement tracks. Thats why i'm looking around for alternate solution.

Btw, any advice on how to fix my track at least to last until summer?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Lunta said:


> @Lehninger That part is labelled as “sprocket pin” on my YT660. No mention of shear pins in that area (although they are specifically mentioned elsewhere).


No mention of "shear" in the Honda parts catalog either, its called just a pin but does have a machined head compared to the rear idler pulley which is call a pin, the head on it is perfectly round or domed if you prefer.

I have seen lots of missing pins on both drivers and idlers and many seized with rust but never a sheared off one. My 2cents worth....


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

blackis said:


> Situation today :
> 
> View attachment 190550
> 
> ...


I would advise the parachute rope repair. Those are my images and me posting on Facebook. Cheap and durable.


----------



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

I will make the repair tomorrow, but for long term solution, I'm thinking something other that yamaha originals.

How about Ariens tracks? could they match? We have ariens dealer here.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I saw an auction a few years ago on Yahoo japan, it was for a set of tracks from the new Yamaha 1028/928 machine and the seller was selling them with instructions on how to install them onto the older YS828(YSM870) machines. 

From the description the pitch, width of the tracks is the same but the length is off by one unit of measurement.

He had images of the instructions and it included changing one of the flange bolt to a pan head or flat bolt to increase clearance between the track adjustment pedal and the bolt, plus enlarging the oval cut out in the track carrier (Part #1 in the diagram below) this so that the tension on the track can be increased to accommodate the longer track. 











ALso, the OE HS724/HS624 track will fit the machine as well, the tension needs to be increased on the tracks. 



YSHSfan said:


> I installed Honda HS624/724 tracks on one of my Yamaha YS624.
> The installation was straight forward and all I needed to do was to tension the tracks a bit more than the old ones.
> I'll have to check and compare the diameter of the drive cogs of the Yamaha and the Honda as I suspect that the Yamaha is a bit larger (but as far as I know the link pitch is the same between the two) .
> I have not used it in snow yet, just "drove" it on my driveway for a bit and it seemed to be fine.
> ...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

blackis said:


> Situation today :
> 
> View attachment 190550
> 
> ...


These can be sown together and I have seen them work well for years . Not sure what gauge wire works best. Perhaps check you-tube or google with key words.
Yes, realize perhaps a temp fix and does not answer your question.


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

JnC said:


> I saw an auction a few years ago on Yahoo japan, it was for a set of tracks from the new Yamaha 1028/928 machine and the seller was selling them with instructions on how to install them onto the older YS828(YSM870) machines.
> 
> From the description the pitch, width of the tracks is the same but the length is off by one unit of measurement.
> 
> ...


The HS624/HS724 tracks are not a simple swap. I had to change the sprockets out for Hondas as well since the lug pitches are different. See my images above.


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

blackis said:


> I will make the repair tomorrow, but for long term solution, I'm thinking something other that yamaha originals.
> 
> How about Ariens tracks? could they match? We have ariens dealer here.


I suspect other brands and models would fit, but you must be willing to experiment. I searched extensively and could not find any other write ups for other track brands, so I wrote this thread and fit Honda tracks. I'm sure other brands could fit but would probably require modification...there is a post above where someone recommends YS828 tracks and states you need to cut out deeper tensioner slots and change the bolts. The solution to use Honda tracks and sprockets is a bolt of solution and has worked extremely well.


----------

